# Pearl...



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Cut to 6'7" per customer, matagi seat, stock cork,

















































my custom turned acrylic butt piece and the new American Tackle Airwave guides and matching top. These guides are incredible!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking rod. That acrylic should make it feel lighter


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks great, Chris!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That is a Sweet looking Stik
Good job 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice. Question: Is Black Cork available?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow I love it thanks for showing hang a chronarch d7 on it and a masterpiece would be had.I got goose pumps just thinking about it.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.

V-bottom, I haven't seen any..


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

OK ^^^^ thanx


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Beautiful rod and nice ,clean work !!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you sir, appreciate it!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Very nice. With that reel seat, you drop a Concept C and I think it'd look crazy good. Nice work.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, and it did!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase the reel seat I have a k2 I'd love to pair with a concept c the look is sick.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, it's a Matagi, this one I got from a friend but usually from Lance (swampland tackle)


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

very nice looking rod. great work


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks efish!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Ryan putting his new Tman to work! Thanks guys!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

